# DeWalt DE6251 jig



## dave142 (Nov 22, 2007)

I bought a new router DW620 and dovetail jig DeWalt DE6251. This is my first router (im new to routing). I have read the manual for the jig and tried to do some cuts but its not working out. The manual for the jig is so brief and little help. 

Does anyone have any experience using this or some or can give me some information how to use a similar jig maybe, just so I could learn to simply connect 2 pieces. 


Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Most dovetail jig are about the same setup ,here's link to a great manual and how to set them up and used it..the real key to make great dolvetail with this type of jig is to mark all the boards, see manual... 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/graphics2/9094 DovetailJig Manual c.pdf
Be sure to see the video for the other type of dovetail jig at the MLCS web site, great video by John W. a member of this forum...

http://www.routerforums.com/members/johnwnixon-12336.html
http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=165990

http://www.mtmc.co.uk/prodtype.asp?cookiecheck=yes&PT_ID=12710114


=========


----------



## dave142 (Nov 22, 2007)

thx Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Dave

Dovetails are fun to put in have fun  it will be trcky at 1st. but once you have it down you will use it all the time ,if you have a extra router set it up just for the dovetails,then when you want to put them in it's all set up to go...

I have many dovetail jigs and I like the ones that can be used on the router table best of all it's so much quicker to get it done and it's always right on the button and just a bit safer because the table is holding the router for you...  


Happy Thanksgiving! Dave 

==========


dave142 said:


> thx Bj.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome Dave*

Happy Thanksgiving Dave and welcome to the Router Forums. Glad to have you as a member of the BEST forum going. and you can't be all bad with a name like "DAVE".


----------



## dave142 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks guy, in the video 'MLCS Woodworking's Through Dovetail Templates' from Eagle Lake Woodworking, the template he uses has 2 sides 1 for the tails and 1 for the pins. My jig only has 1 side, can I still make dovetails?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You beat you can,,the dovetail jig you have is for puting in blind dovetails.
They do make dovetail jigs like yours that will put in both by they cost alot more.

The video on the MLCS is for though dovetails that are stronger than the blind ones then norm.

But your dovetail jig will work just fine ...just use the manual word for word the 1st. or 2nd time and they will come out just right..

=============


----------



## dave142 (Nov 22, 2007)

..


----------

